# Free book may help?



## ladypie (Oct 16, 2008)

I know my loved one and I had argument after argument until we started learning about our personality types and how they meshed and collided. 

There are a lot of books out there on personalities, but you can get a free one called Secrets to Understanding Your Mate
at LifetimeWithYou.com

That's where I got my copy.

Sometimes things don't work out for folks, I know. But since we learned about how each other works, we have been able to stay together and become more intimate in heart.

Maybe that will help someone!


----------

